# Sax quartet



## Tomposer (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey All,
Here's what I got up to on the weekend. This is just a "taste test" as I hope to be doing a larger project with these guys in the not-too-distant future.

Enjoy  Criticisms welcome.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, I find this quite amazing. Sax quartets are my favorite chamber group and you write really well for the instrument as well. You brought out the shimmery sound of the saxes with the trills and quick arpeggiations. I would really love to hear more. One of the nicest pieces I've heard for saxes.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, the ladies are nice-looking, but really, four shiny Selmers (Mark VIIs?) give me goosebumps. (Especially the baritone with a low A key. Yowsa!)

Anyway, that's a nice effect, the baritone playing a percussive effect in the beginning. I like that they don't use vibrato. I don't know if that's specified in the score. They have a nice unified sound, which lets me concentrate on the music and not the players. 

Will you be writing anything which includes a soprano sax in the future?


----------



## Tomposer (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, yeah it was fun putting this piece together. He he he, I reckon you know more about saxes than I do, Manxfeeder  I don't know a Selmer from a Simba I'm afraid! 

I did not ask them to not use vibrato, but these guys are very sensitive players (they probably decided not to on their own, and I've been happy with their interpretation). Besides there's an awful lot of frilly stuff in this piece and it might be overkill. 

I do like soprano, and no doubt I will write for it, but nothing lined up just yet. Next thing on the list is working with Emma (the alto player) to do a number for sax and electronics.

Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tomposer said:


> Next thing on the list is working with Emma (the alto player) to do a number for sax and electronics.


That sounds interesting. I'm looking forward to a Youtube clip.


----------



## Pennypacker (Jul 30, 2013)

That was awesome! Any chance of posting the score?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Very cool! 

.........................


----------

